
Silicon Valley’s answer to the housing crises? Charging $1,200 for a bunk bed - jsty
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jul/09/silicon-valleys-answer-to-the-housing-crises-charging-1200-for-a-bunk-bed-in-a-shared-house
======
Finnucane
"He volunteers 13-hour days, three and a half days a week, in return for a
free bunk bed. “I guess it’s a fair trade,” he said."

So he's working 195 hours a month to pay his $1200 rent? I guess that makes
this the Uber of flophouses.

